# lab breeders in Webster SD



## ndhunter85 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am look to see if anyone knows of any Lab breeders in Webster SD. or if you know of anyone that has breed labs in the last 7 months from Webster.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

There is a guy by the name of Fran who just had lab puppys a week ago. You can find his information at lutrell kennels.com just google lutrell kennels im not sure on the spelling. his pups will be good to go early march and his information will be on that website.


----------

